# Demographics Poll



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I have noticed by far the majority of active posters being in Ontario. More specifically, the Toronto area.

Just curious to see where we all really are here :smilie_flagge17:

Cheers!

PS: No disrespect to those members outside of North America


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Crapitoba.

Nah...Winnipeg is alright. I went to Victoria this year though, I really want to live on the West coast now.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Toronto, born, raised, and living. 'Course I haven't travelled enough to know better.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I want to live in Victoria too :smile:



adamthemute said:


> Crapitoba.
> 
> Nah...Winnipeg is alright.


I spent a year and a half in Transcona, east end of Winnipeg from '82 to '84. I thought it was great until I experienced my first winter there 

The bus service had to be the best in the country though. Dang, I miss that!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i live in ontario, but my heart resides in nova scotia, still.

-dh


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i live in ontario, but my heart resides in nova scotia, still.
> 
> -dh


My wife is off to Digby on Saturday after moping for NS for a decade. Must be a special place :smile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Windsor, Ontario.... Originally from Sault Ste Marie

I'd rather live in the sewers of Detroit than in Toronto.... 

Vancouver was nice when I was there... I could probably enjoy myself in that little town.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Born, Raised and live in Toronto.



Geek said:


> I spent a year and a half in Transcona, east end of Winnipeg from '82 to '84. I thought it was great until I experienced my first winter there
> 
> The bus service had to be the best in the country though. Dang, I miss that!



Most of my family is in Winnipeg, i always hated going there for christmas. Last time i was there in the winter the day i left the temperature with the wind chill was about -60 degrees 

I was just there about two weeks ago to, i don't miss it all...i know it's my Torontonian holier than thou attitude speaking but i just find Winnipeg very boring and uninteresting.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Hamilton here, although I agree with David, I'd much rather be in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

A Toronto Maritimer here. (Fredericton) The thing I hate about Toronto is, its not Fredericton, and the thing I hate about Fredericton is, its not Toronto.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Always lived in Ontario... most of my live in a small town but when I was like 5 or 6 I lived in Toronto for a year. All I remember was some dude stole my skates on a field trip and that the school I went to was Swan something... not such a clear memory on that one lol.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Edmonton for the last six years but grew up outside Toronto (Cobourg) then lived in Toronto, Peterborough, Kingston, and now Edmonton.

Gotta say the Albertan political slant really rubs me the wrong way, winter is WAY too long and cold, but summer here is amazing: light until 11:00 and never so hot its sickening.

What I miss the most is water (and mid week Leaf games!)

TG


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

SO,,,do I see a Toronto area jam coming up soon?? I'd like to see who shows up.

CT.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

We need a referendum done on this poll. It has Ontario and Quebec in the same choice. Clearly we need to recognize Quebec as a seperate and distinct choice. Its the CDN way.............


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Oakville now but I was born in Hamilton.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Tiny town of Warren Ont.....born here,...prolly die here............


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

"We need a referendum done on this poll."
Yes... to get Quebec off of Ontario.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Currently living in Surrey, BC, it's a great place, but I kinda miss good ol' Montreal. I'd take the metro over the skytrain any day...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Bancroft... the mineral capital of the Canada, the heart of cottage country.
Ya gotta love it, lakes, trees and a bustling little community. Great music scene happening here also. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Bancroft... the mineral capital of the Canada, the heart of cottage country.
> Ya gotta love it, lakes, trees and a bustling little community. Great music scene happening here also. :smilie_flagge17:


And Kawartha Dairy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Goderich Ontario, Huron County, on Lake Huron, for most of my adult life, but have also lived in Stratford, St.Mary's, Mitchell, Brantford, Sarnia, Wiarton and Wiarton area. It's an okay town, but there's too little paying live music. Being near the lake is good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I lived in Winninpeg for a few years and then moved here to Vancouver. I like it here much better. I found Winnipeg to be really really dull and surprisingly dangerous for such a dull city. I'm glad I got out of there when I did consdering that I'm now in my 20s and if I was still there I really don't know what I would do for fun..

I really do want to visit Montreal. I heard it's a gorgeous and fun city.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Newfoundland here. lived in Halifax for a couple years (sucked), been across the country but there's no place like this island.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

From around Quebec City originally. A beautiful city. I've visited several provinces in Canada and I must say that there's a lot of wonderful people and places around. There's something very special about the people of Cape Breton, a warmth, friendliness that is truly noticeable. I've been in Ontario for over 20 years now and I love it here.

I think that Toronto has something to offer for a wide range of people whether it'd be just a walk in Harbourfrout and Centre Island, a day on the beach and staying the evening at one of the pubs on Queens Street at the Beaches on the east end, all the parks and trails all over, concerts and shows of all sorts and sizes (most artists will play here and not necessarily everywhere else in Canada), theatres, orchestras, the pawn shops!!, lots of different restaurants and food experiences, jobs, sitting in traffic for hours on the 401, 400, QEW, Gardner Expressway etc, etc etc. What's not to like?

But there's a part of Ontario that is very dear to me and it is the the whole Balsam Lake Fenelon Falls, Bobcaygeon, Burleigh Falls, Youngs Point, Lakefield and of course Peterborough and the Rice Lake areas. Bancroft is a little out of the way but it certainly fits amongst some of my favorites places. I love Ontario but that area (central Ontario) is reminescent of some of the wonderful places I remember growing up around the Quebec City and surrounding rural areas. Good decent folks, party animals. Other than the language, not much difference at all.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Born in NS, lived in NB for most of my life. Furthest west ever been was Guelph, furthest south ever been was Boston. I don't get out much.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Born in NS, live in Ontario for longer than I care to think about. This is my home now and there are some places up north that rival the scenery anywhere in Canada. I love Ontario, as long as I don't have to live in the "Big Smoke" Just a little outside it is much, much better. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Born in downtown Toronto. Grew up in Scarborough
(two minutes from the Bluffs). Port Perry for a bit.
Now we're in Acton (it's worth the drive).
If we didn't have family to visit, nothing would 
take me to Toronto.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Born and raised in Toronto, first saw Vancouver in '71 in a van full of hippies, kept coming back till I stayed in '80.
Sometimes pine for the Muskokas tho'...


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Miami Manitoba!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

There's more of us out west than I thought


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats with all the Toronto bashing? Its a world class city! I wouldn't want to live downtown but I love visiting/spending and evening out on the town. 

The only city I would ever want to live in is San Francisco. I left my heart there last summer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Whats with all the Toronto bashing? Its a world class city! I wouldn't want to live downtown but I love visiting/spending and evening out on the town.


To be specific, 401 traffic. I do use 407 though.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Geek said:


> There's more of us out west than I thought


Yep, another proud westerner here in Richmond, B.C.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I wouldn't want to live downtown but I love visiting/spending and evening out on the town.


+2!

10 characters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Whats with all the Toronto bashing? Its a world class city! I wouldn't want to live downtown but I love visiting/spending and evening out on the town.


I miss living in downtown Toronto! I miss the noise and the crush and anonymity of all the people. The visual panoramas. The sushi.

Kanata kind of sucks the life out of you.



> The only city I would ever want to live in is San Francisco. I left my heart there last summer.


Very nice city but man I hate driving there. Or parking. I just don't have the kind of blind trust you need in parking brakes to feel comfortable parking there.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Should have given us more choices. I'm in South Korea and Sneakypete is in Japan.

Born in NB. Went to the same high school as StratinTraynor.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been living here in Central Massachusetts for 23 years now. It's a nice place to live, I've got a wife and 3 nearly-grown kids, a circle of friends, but there's not a day that goes by that I don't think about Canada. They say absence makes the heart grow fonder, it's true in my case. I really miss my Home and Native Land, and when I come up and visit, the feeling of "Ahhh, Home!" is indescribable. I think people really don't know how good they've got it in Canada, it's the best country to live in IMHO. My brother lives in Courtnay, BC, on Vancouver Island, and he's always pestering me to come up and live there. Maybe some day when the kids are gone, but until then I'll just have to be content with visiting on occasion and dreaming. Thank God for the Internet!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I wouldn't want to live downtown....



...i prefer to live right in the downtown core, which is where my girlfriend and i share a condo, overlooking lake ontario, or way out in the boonies. i absolutely despise the suburbs.

-dh


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i prefer to live right in the downtown core, which is where my girlfriend and i share a condo, overlooking lake ontario, or way out in the boonies. i absolutely despise the suburbs.
> 
> -dh


Same here. When you live downtown Toronto you don't care about 401 traffic. I used to live on Granby St., walked to work every morning in under 10 minutes. Then moved to a cottage on Puslinsch Lake (about 100km west of TO) and did the dreadful 401 commute, but it was worth it every night when I got home from work. Traffic wasn't so bad back then either.

I have the best of both worlds in Calgary, big country style lot on the river, but only 15 minutes to downtown. 

If/when I ever move back to Toronto I would be looking in the downtown core again.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

About 30 klicks north of Toronto. Been up this way for about the last twenty years. Hate the commute to work. Its gettging worse all the time. New housing construction all over the place puts more cars on the road. Infrastrcture ws never designed to handle the increased traffic flow. Should just say screw it and open up my own recording studio.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Born in the North country of Québec in a really small town of about 1000 people! Now I live on the South Shore of Montreal for my studies, will be back in the country asap! Really not a urban person! Prefer a quiet place!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i was born in hamilton, moved to grimsby, then beamsville. then jordan and vineland then 12 years in st.catharines. lived in my car in niagara falls fer a few months after that, then back to beamsville, now back in hamilton. home base is here- likely end my days here


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Born and raised in Brockville Ontario, population 22,000. Its a fairly quiet & uneventful place to be!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I was born in NB but moved out west to Calgary when I was young.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Texas of the North over here. Don't really intend on leaving in the near future, but I think I'd enjoy the interior of BC for its twisty roads and snowy winters. (Not so much for the PST)


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I can hardly wait to get the h*** out of here, even if it's in a casket. I hate Calgary. Well, Alberta really. Born in Kingston Ontario, moved to Edmonton, moved to Halifax, moved to Chilliwack, where I really spent most of my growing-up years. (Dad was in the army) In 1978, age 18, someone told me I could make more money living and working in Alberta, so I moved lock, stock, and barrel. 29 years later and I'm still here. Kept saying I wasn't going to stay, but I'm still here. Can't stand it.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> ...moved to Chilliwack, where I really spent most of my growing-up years....


I'll trade you Chilliwack for Calgary anyday


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

DUCK said:


> Born and raised in Brockville Ontario, population 22,000. Its a fairly quiet & uneventful place to be!:smilie_flagge17:


My uncle lives in Brockville and I live near there. Before Wal-Mart moved it seemed like every Saturday the entire city migrated to the mall haha. Haven't been there in awhile... I wonder if the that guy still sells those band t-shirts... yes, very descriptive of me, LOL... all I remember is he was right outside of Music World and I got my Ozzy / Metallica shirts there.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

St. Catharines. Born here and couldn't wait to get away. 12 years in Toronto (great when you're young and single - or rich and cosmopolitan) cured me and I'm happy to be back. There is no substitute for a 5 minute drive to work :smile:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Geek said:


> I'll trade you Chilliwack for Calgary anyday


You're on! :smile: Be careful what you ask for..... you just might get it. Let's see, where to begin.... how about a 45-minute car ride twice a day just to go a mile and a half? I hope you enjoy high property taxes because they go *up *here substantially every year (of course, the services you receive actually go *down* in quality). My neighbourhood to the north of me had 5 cars vandalized by thugs with baseball bats this week. And of course there's the drive-by shootings. Oh, and then there's the lovely frigid weather for 9 months of the year. And of course all Calgary vendors charge higher-than-usual prices for their services because 'Calgary is such a rich city'. And then there's the provincial government. Geez, I have to stop now because I'm getting depressed. Just let me know when you want to trade! :wave:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

violation said:


> My uncle lives in Brockville and I live near there. Before Wal-Mart moved it seemed like every Saturday the entire city migrated to the mall haha. Haven't been there in awhile... I wonder if the that guy still sells those band t-shirts... yes, very descriptive of me, LOL... all I remember is he was right outside of Music World and I got my Ozzy / Metallica shirts there.


Actually Music World is closing at the end of the month, (Really Sucks) and I haven't seen the SHIRT GUY for quite a few years. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> You're on! :smile: Be careful what you ask for..... you just might get it. Let's see, where to begin.... how about a 45-minute car ride twice a day just to go a mile and a half? I hope you enjoy high property taxes because they go *up *here substantially every year (of course, the services you receive actually go *down* in quality). My neighbourhood to the north of me had 5 cars vandalized by thugs with baseball bats this week. And of course there's the drive-by shootings. Oh, and then there's the lovely frigid weather for 9 months of the year. And of course all Calgary vendors charge higher-than-usual prices for their services because 'Calgary is such a rich city'. And then there's the provincial government. Geez, I have to stop now because I'm getting depressed. Just let me know when you want to trade! :wave:


Get outta the NE and you'll be ok :food-smiley-004: Driving sucks here though, especially now that there's snow on the roads.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Harvest said:


> Get outta the NE and you'll be ok :food-smiley-004: Driving sucks here though, especially now that there's snow on the roads.



Harvest, I'm in the NW in a really good neighbourhood! LOL I can't imagine living in the NE. It must be h*** :smile:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds like we'd just be trading cans of worms then :-\

I have never lived in such a violent town as Chilliwack and I've lived in every Valley town for 2+ years each :frown:


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmm I haven't heard about any drive-bys over here... then again I don't watch the news usually.

Funny story, I got stalked by the police helicopter & stopped by a cruiser tonight on my way home. Somebody "matching my general description" (6' 175 lb. white guy... that narrows it down eh?) robbed the TD bank in North Hill mall about the same time I was getting off the train @ lion's park. It's kind of an eerie feeling being watched like that (infrared must make you stick out like a sore thumb in this weather), although it's reassuring they actually put some effort in when something like this happens. I was half expecting them to break down my door 10 minutes after I got home cause the chopper was circling me all the way home. :wave:


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

'Nuther one from Calgary. Miss living in Kensington - if you have to live anywhere in this city, that's the place, other than maybe near Marda Loop or The Red Mile (which is comparatively tame these days.) Although not too far from downtown now, its still way out of the action. But, although I've lived in several other places, I keep moving back here and have lived in all four quadrants.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Born and raised in Dartmouth N.S., hitchiked to Ottawa in the Summer when I was 16 - ate a couple of squirels and hitch-hiked back to Dartmouth.

Decided one friday night when I was 18 to move to Toronto, and got on a train the follwoing day. Lived in Angus, Burlington and finally Hamilton which has been my home base for the past twenty years.

I am going to retire and move back to N.S., probably in the next few years if all goes to plan.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Ontario*

lived in TO as a kid, then between barrie and bradford for my teens & early 20's......now living above kitchener, almost walking distance to Elora....in the country...farmhouse,shed & barn, horses, dogs & cats,love it but will probably retire some time, somewhere in the owensound area ...no more cities or towns for me...been to BC once, been to Calgary once...like what I'm lucky to have.....

ps..Gilliangirl....you need a hot chocolate with brandy....and turn up the heat...LOL...actually maybe you need to buy a new guitar....or maybe


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

> I am going to retire and move back to N.S., probably in the next few years if all goes to plan.


Will probably meet you there in the future. The wife's getting terribly homesick for Digby :smile:




RIFF WRATH said:


> ....or maybe


Yeeeeesssssss??????


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I am going to retire and move back to N.S., probably in the next few years if all goes to plan.



...that is my long term goal, as well.

i would love to spend my remaining years on a rocky cliff overlooking the ocean.

-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ps..Gilliangirl....you need a hot chocolate with brandy....and turn up the heat...LOL...actually maybe you need to buy a new guitar....or maybe


Riff, I can't turn up the heat much more or the guitars will dry out LOL. Will definitely look into the hot chocolate and brandy, tho'. Not sure where you're going with that 'maybe' thing LOL


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Harvest, I'm in the NW in a really good neighbourhood! LOL I can't imagine living in the NE. It must be h*** :smile:


The NE is ok. I lived in Temple for 16 years no problems. The NE always get a bad rap.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

hey, I lived in Temple for years, bought one of the last show homes there. I thought it was a great neighborhood, really nice neighbors.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> The NE is ok. I lived in Temple for 16 years no problems. The NE always get a bad rap.





> "hey, I lived in Temple for years, bought one of the last show homes there. I thought it was a great neighborhood, really nice neighbors. "


It DOES have a bad reputation. I'm sure the majority of folks in that quadrant are great but there's a few apples that spoil it for everyone. Anytime I hear about gang activity, it's either in the NE or downtown. Seems to be getting worse :frown:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

The NEWS give it a bad reputation. Take a walk in the NE at night then go to Forest Lawn. You'll see a big difference


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

We are going global as well, we have a member from Australia and one in Japan.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Ophidian said:


> The NEWS give it a bad reputation. Take a walk in the NE at night then go to Forest Lawn. You'll see a big difference


Forest Lawn is close enough to the NE to be included haha

To be fair, most of the big grow op busts I've seen have been in the NW. Bowness is kinda shady too. (although farther out than I live... Briar Hill/West Hillhurst) 

All nitpicking aside, this is one of the safer cities in the world, so we shouldn't complain too much.


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

Ontarian since I was 11 years old, born in Edinburgh, Scotland. Although I think I'd rather be in Vancouver.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Fluffy said:


> Ontarian since I was 11 years old, born in Edinburgh, Scotland. Although I think I'd rather be in Vancouver.


Our weather is a lot closer to Scotland :wink:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

A lot of guys from the north here :O


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I can hardly wait to get the h*** out of here, even if it's in a casket. I hate Calgary. Well, Alberta really. Born in Kingston Ontario, moved to Edmonton, moved to Halifax, moved to Chilliwack, where I really spent most of my growing-up years. (Dad was in the army) In 1978, age 18, someone told me I could make more money living and working in Alberta, so I moved lock, stock, and barrel. 29 years later and I'm still here. Kept saying I wasn't going to stay, but I'm still here. Can't stand it.


Wow Gilliangirl, you need a lot more than a hot chocolate and brandy, sounds like you need to bust a move!! But where would you go though? 29 years is a long time at the same place and picking up and moving away is not that easy. But still, 29 years of mainly "can't stand it", that's tough.

I have moved around quite a bit too in my life. At a ceratin point, I moved 29 times in a period of 17 years. I am fortunately reasonably happy where I am now but sometimes, when I think about moving, I don't think that I could go through with it. I supposed that for me, it came to a point that I needed to set roots somewhere and like I've said, I'm ok here. But for you, you obviously have set roots where you are but you don't seem to like it and it is probably the one thing at this point that holds you back.

I supposed that for now, a hot choco and brandy (and perhaps a new guitar) might be the temporary answer to lighten up the load. But if you feel this strongly about it, in the long run, you might have to face the song and pick up and go. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Born and raised in Peterborough, summers in Bancroft (Fraser Lake) now living in Whitehorse and wouldn't want to be anywhere else.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

lived in port hardy, moved back to ont. 20 years later asking myself why i moved in the frist place. lol :wave:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Mahogany Martin said:


> Wow Gilliangirl, you need a lot more than a hot chocolate and brandy, sounds like you need to bust a move!! But where would you go though? 29 years is a long time at the same place and picking up and moving away is not that easy. But still, 29 years of mainly "can't stand it", that's tough.
> 
> I have moved around quite a bit too in my life. At a ceratin point, I moved 29 times in a period of 17 years. I am fortunately reasonably happy where I am now but sometimes, when I think about moving, I don't think that I could go through with it. I supposed that for me, it came to a point that I needed to set roots somewhere and like I've said, I'm ok here. But for you, you obviously have set roots where you are but you don't seem to like it and it is probably the one thing at this point that holds you back.
> 
> I supposed that for now, a hot choco and brandy (and perhaps a new guitar) might be the temporary answer to lighten up the load. But if you feel this strongly about it, in the long run, you might have to face the song and pick up and go. :food-smiley-004:


Hi Mahogany Martin! I'm sorry but I just saw this post NOW!

I don't know if I'll be able to get out of here but I haven't given up. I'm watching the career websites in southern BC and if something looks workable, I'll do everything I can to get there. I'm just not a snow/cold weather person. Plus, I love water and there's not much water on the prairies. I could probably sell my house and buy one in the Okanagan for the same price, but the actual moving of furniture through the mountains would be very expensive. I'm trying to stay positive that someday I'll go home. Alberta has never felt like *home* to me. Glad to hear you're happy where you are. That's important, ask me I know. :smile:


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been living in Vancouver for about 9 years now. I lived in Winnipeg for about 2-3 before I moved here. I was born in Sarajevo (Bosnia) and I was ten when I came to Canada. It's kinda weird for me now because I've just gotten to the point where I've lived over half of my life here. I've only gone to visit my family once (last summer) primarily due to financial limitations. It's kinda tough though because when I went back I realized just different I am from people in my country. I don't really identify with most people here or most people there either. Most people seem to have some kind of "national pride" and identify with a certain group. I just identify with certain aspects of both the Bosnian and Canadian cultures while really disliking some other aspects of both...


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Hi Mahogany Martin! I'm sorry but I just saw this post NOW!
> 
> I don't know if I'll be able to get out of here but I haven't given up. I'm watching the career websites in southern BC and if something looks workable, I'll do everything I can to get there. I'm just not a snow/cold weather person. Plus, I love water and there's not much water on the prairies. I could probably sell my house and buy one in the Okanagan for the same price, but the actual moving of furniture through the mountains would be very expensive. I'm trying to stay positive that someday I'll go home. Alberta has never felt like *home* to me. Glad to hear you're happy where you are. That's important, ask me I know. :smile:


plenty of water in Vancouver. You should come. :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Plenty of water in eastern Canada and Ontario too. I spent a few years in Stratford and hated it, even though it's a nice enough town, but I just had to be near water. So, I live within a ten minute walk of Lake Huron and the old family cottage is on Georgian Bay. There's something instinctive and primitive about the air and sound of water.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Another NB'er here. Born in Moncton, raised in downtown Oromocto. Went to UNB and Mount Allison. Lived and worked in Montreal, Toronto, and now Ottawa. Home? It will always be NB.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Born and raised in Montreal.

I like it here.

I've been around Europe, Asia a bit. All over the U.S. and Central America except Honduras.

I could live in Paris or London if I had the money. Same thing with NY of SF.

I like Vancouver, but it rains to much. Victoria's nice but to small. Calgary has great skiing but sorta feels like a small town (even though it isn't).

We bought a house 5 minutes (without snow) from downtown. No commute, I grew up in and dislike the burbs. I lived in the country for 8 years on the Vermont border. I like it out there, wife and daughter would be to far from shopping.

We're here for the duration, stupid Quebec politics and all. The PQ are talking about immigrants not being able to send their kids to English daycare. It's laughable. Racism and Nationalism are so close.
It makes it fun though.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Why a Kweebec and Hontario together.

That makes no sense.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

elindso said:


> Why a Kweebec and Hontario together.
> 
> That makes no sense.


To us westeeerneeers, it makes perfect sense :smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Born and raised in Nanaimo, B.C., moved to Port Alberni more than half my life ago. It rains a lot here, but I love it anyway, and it's been a great place to bring up our daughters. Heaven on earth!
-Mikey


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm still waiting to find out what the prize is ...lol
cheers
RIFF


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Born in Oshawa, raised in Oshawa, Worked at GM during college, still live in Oshawa

I need to move dammit


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> Born in Oshawa, raised in Oshawa, Worked at GM during college, still live in Oshawa
> 
> I need to move dammit


I moved.... about 20 mins after I finished high school.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I moved.... about 20 mins after I finished high school.


and moved to Coe hill - nice little "out of the way town" - used to have a cottage up near there....about 20 minute drive into Ridge road


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> and moved to Coe hill - nice little "out of the way town" - used to have a cottage up near there....about 20 minute drive into Ridge road


ohhh a dickey lake guy? The house for 15k was kind of hard to turn down :smile:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Exactly - Dickey Lake.....many good times were had up there....


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Born bread and buttered in Glasgow, Scotland. Moved to Japan in my early 20s, there for 10 years (how'd that happen?), then Thailand for a few years. Been in BC since the tsunami.
The Gulf Islands are my favourite place in the world (aside from the Natural History Museum in London).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> Born in Oshawa, raised in Oshawa, Worked at GM during college, *still live in Oshawa*
> 
> I need to move dammit


Yes, you have my condolences. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Born bread and *buttered* in Glasgow, Scotland. Moved to Japan in my early 20s, there for 10 years (how'd that happen?), then Thailand for a few years. Been in BC since the tsunami.
> The Gulf Islands are my favourite place in the world (aside from the Natural History Museum in London).


I thought they used lard instead in Glasgow ??? :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I thought they used lard instead in Glasgow ??? :smile:


Don't laugh: white bread fried in lard with sugar sprinkled on top is a not uncommon thing to eat where I come from...Proud to be the Heart and Lung Disease capital of Western Europe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Is that SPAM in the top right !?!? lofu



devnulljp said:


>


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Is that SPAM in the top right !?!? lofu


Nope, worse. Scottish square slice sausage. The thing next to it is a fried potato scone, made from mashed potatoes, butter and lard. The black thing is fried black pudding made from pig's blood. And that's an upmarket version of a full Scottish *breakfast*.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I am now a vegetarian.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Geek said:


> I am now a vegetarian.


Me too--since I was 14 and realised I didn't have to eat that crap any more.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My arteries are hardening just looking at it. 

Pass the gravy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nezumi (Nov 1, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Plenty of water in eastern Canada and Ontario too. I spent a few years in Stratford and hated it, even though it's a nice enough town, but I just had to be near water. So, I live within a ten minute walk of Lake Huron and the old family cottage is on Georgian Bay. There's something instinctive and primitive about the air and sound of water.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



I live near Blind River Ontario, between Sudbury and Sault ste. Marie. 
Not the life of luxury, but life at a peaceful pace. Good for the soul. Awesome wildlife- blackbears, lynx, bald eagles, deer, moose,fox, wolves. Most of these critters have been in my yard at one point or another, and we love it.

I need/love to be near water too. 
My front yard is on the Mississaugi river and we swim in it daily LATE spring and summer. I am also 8k away from Huron, I often take the kids and my axe there on nice summer days. 
I'm always wishing for someone to jam with, but I would'nt move away for it.

I've lived in this area for most of my life, and missed it while i lived in southern Michigan, and even when I lived in Victoria and Courtenay, BC.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> .





devnulljp said:


> Nope, worse. Scottish square slice sausage. The thing next to it is a fried potato scone, made from mashed potatoes, butter and lard. The black thing is fried black pudding made from pig's blood. And that's an upmarket version of a full Scottish *breakfast*.


Ooooh Daddy!:bow: Theres a Scottish and Irish store here in Ottawa where I get my fix of slice and and black pudding. Can't do it too often though! 

Great picture by the way, devnulljp. You seem to be able to come up with relevant pictures no matter what the topic is.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Nope, worse. Scottish square slice sausage. The thing next to it is a fried potato scone, made from mashed potatoes, butter and lard. The black thing is fried black pudding made from pig's blood. And that's an upmarket version of a full Scottish *breakfast*.


Ha!I'm a bit behind, but I can't belive the picture of that breaky. When I was a very small child (Before Mom's Cholestral problem) we ate that all the time! I LOVED it, wasn't until I worked in the refrigerated transport biz and dealt with lots of meat packers that I foudn out what it really was (not like my folks told me) I'd never eat it now, but black pudding is quite tasty! Cape Breton really is very scottish in lots of ways....


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

the Irish black and white pudding is also very good.........can't find any in my neck of the woods.............hey wait a minute, maybe in Fergus Ont..........hmmmmn............ever heard of "bubble & squick" (sp)


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

That plate has given me nightmares now THREE times since it was posted. All other phobias have been set aside it seems.

Talk about mind over matter


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just to get this interesting thread back on track...

Proud to be a Northern Ontario boy. Although, truth be told, I was born in Montreal. I've lived all over Southern and Northern Ontario, and am loving living in Espanola which is off of hwy 11 about 1/2 way between Sudbury and The middle of nowhere (where nezumi lives).


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> the Irish black and white pudding is also very good.........can't find any in my neck of the woods.............hey wait a minute, maybe in Fergus Ont..........hmmmmn............ever heard of "bubble & squick" (sp)


Is that the same thing as mealie pudding? We called it white pudding when I was a kid. It's pretty much suet with oatmeal...fried of course...in lard. Let that sink in...it's made from suet...and it's fried...in lard. 








Doesn't that look like a plate of fat maggots to you? mmmmmmmmmmmm

The bubble and squeak I've heard of is an English thing -- cabbage and potatoes and general leftovers fried up right? 

And there's a bar in Glasgow that still (AFAIK) serves bar slops. Out of the slops trays and wiped straight off the bar and into a bucket at the back. Last I hard it was 50p a pint. :food-smiley-004:
The infamous Saracen Head in Gallowgate...the Sarry Heid!










There are few smells worse in the world than the inside of that place. Although the outside comes a close second.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Living in Strath-Vegas, Ontario which is about halfway between London and Sarnia. Born and grew up (?) in Toronto. Also lived in Guelph and Bowmanville and for a short spell in Bamberg (Germany) and Amsterdam.


----------

